# SPS und PC verschmelzen



## pvbrowser (15 März 2008)

Was haltet Ihr von sowas ?

http://www.icpdas.com/products/PAC/lincon-8000/introduction.htm


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 März 2008)

hallo,
tut mir leid, aber ich halte davon noch nicht viel, solche sachen kommen und gehen, und hinterher weiss niemand wer es programmieren kann, oder wo man ersatzteile herbekommt.
das wird vielleicht die zukunft werden, aber heute


----------



## zotos (15 März 2008)

Das "PC" und "SPS" verschmelzen ist doch nichts neues und auch nichts erschreckendes.
Viele der heutigen HMIs basieren doch auf Geräten mit einem OS wie Linux, WinCE, WinXP, usw. 
Da diese Geräte meistens eh eine Feldbusschnittstelle besitzen ist es doch nahe liegend da auch gleich eine SoftSPS zu verwenden. Die Programmierung der SoftSPS erfolgt dabei wie gewohnt.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> tut mir leid, aber ich halte davon noch nicht viel, solche sachen kommen und gehen, und hinterher weiss niemand wer es programmieren kann, oder wo man ersatzteile herbekommt.
> das wird vielleicht die zukunft werden, aber heute



Genau das war mein erster Gedanke, *ACK* !


----------



## zotos (15 März 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> tut mir leid, aber ich halte davon noch nicht viel, solche sachen kommen und gehen, und hinterher weiss niemand wer es programmieren kann, oder wo man ersatzteile herbekommt.
> ...



Gerade die Hardwareunabhänigkeit ist doch der große Vorteil einer SoftSPS.


----------



## Hoyt (15 März 2008)

Hallo

Die Soft-SPS wurde schon vor 10-15 Jahren als die Steuerung der Zukunft ernannt. Sie hat sich jedoch bis heute nicht durchsetzen können (trotz grosser Prozessorleistungen der PC,s und aufgemotzten Betriebssystemen).

In der Industie überwiegen die Vorteile der SPS-Steuerung immer noch gewaltig. (Siehe Link)

http://members.aol.com/rewellner/vorteil_1.html

Hoyt


----------



## trinitaucher (15 März 2008)

Also mal im Ernst, wenn ich mal Beckhoffs "TwinCAT" als SoftSPS auf Basis eines Industrie-PCs nehme, dann sind allein schon die ersten Punkte der Auflistung absoluter Gleichstand!
Diese Tabelle ist scheinbar steinalt!!!

edit:
Hab's jetzt mal genauer durchgelesen. Also für mich sind ALLE dort aufgelisteten Nachteile widerlegbar!


----------



## zotos (15 März 2008)

Hoyt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Soft-SPS wurde schon vor 10-15 Jahren als die Steuerung der Zukunft ernannt. Sie hat sich jedoch bis heute nicht durchsetzen können (trotz grosser Prozessorleistungen der PC,s und aufgemotzten Betriebssystemen).
> 
> ...



Hast Du Dir den Vergleich auch wirklich durchgelesen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 März 2008)

hallo,
die liste mit den vergleichen ist mist, und sollte man sich nicht zu eigen machen, aber wenn es keine industrie pc's sind, könnte die sache nach hinten losgehen, selbst erlebt: 286er gegen pentiumI austauschen, geht nicht, die pc geschichte ist zu schnelllebig, für s5 bekommt man noch ersatzteile nach 20jahren, beim pc kann man nur hoffen eine alte kiste aufzutreiben.
ich finde die sache auch sehr interessant, aber es klappt heute noch nicht so, und ich möchte kein versuchskarnikel sein, siehe iec.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> die liste mit den vergleichen ist mist, und sollte man sich nicht zu eigen machen, aber wenn es keine industrie pc's sind, könnte die sache nach hinten losgehen, selbst erlebt: 286er gegen pentiumI austauschen, geht nicht, die pc geschichte ist zu schnelllebig, für s5 bekommt man noch ersatzteile nach 20jahren, beim pc kann man nur hoffen eine alte kiste aufzutreiben.
> ich finde die sache auch sehr interessant, aber es klappt heute noch nicht so, und ich möchte kein versuchskarnikel sein, siehe iec.



Menno schon wieder *ACK* :evil: , also weiß du Dietmar!
Wahrscheinlich ist das auch einer der Gründe, daß sich Step5- und Step7-Produkte so lange halten. Ich kann heute noch mit meiner Step5-Software, jede Step5-SPS programmieren (ok, mal von Spezialbaugruppen mit extra COM-Paketen abgesehen) Viele Kunden trauen einer großen Firma wie Siemens eher zu, über Jahre stabile Produktlinien zu führen. Immerhin ist die IEC ja schon ein Fortschritt gewesen, aber so kompatibel wie wir uns das als Programmierer wünschen ist es ja leider immer noch nicht. Ich darf gar nicht dran denken, was ich mache, wenn in 10-15 Jahren einer von mir eine Änderung auf der Bosch-Rexroth-MLD haben möchte. Die haben mit schon vom Uprgade auf die neueste Firmware abgeraten, weil da irgendetwas evtl. nicht mehr korrekt läuft. Das betrifft natürlich Siemens auch, wir merken das ja an den Fragen im Forum!


----------



## trinitaucher (15 März 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...die pc geschichte ist zu schnelllebig, für s5 bekommt man noch ersatzteile nach 20jahren, beim pc kann man nur hoffen eine alte kiste aufzutreiben.....


Wenn durch die Soft-SPS eine Hardwareunabhängigkeit erreicht wird, ist doch das gerade ein Vorteil der IPC-Steuerung. Der Programmcode ist sowohl bei SPSen, als auch bei Soft-SPSen, wenn sich an Normen gehalten wird, wiederverwendbar.
Ich würde hier einen Gleichstand attestieren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 März 2008)

Hoyt schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Soft-SPS wurde schon vor 10-15 Jahren als die Steuerung der Zukunft ernannt. Sie hat sich jedoch bis heute nicht durchsetzen können...


Das sehe ich etwas anders. Soft-SPSn sind inzwischen weit verbreitet. Und "richtige" Embeddet-PCs, ohne mechanische Verschleißteile wie Lüfter und Festplatten sind durchaus genau so robust und zuverlässig wie eine Hardware-SPS. Siehe z.Bsp. Simens PC427B, Beckhoff CX* etc. Besonders im Zusammenhang mit einer Visualisierung ist das eine interessante Sache. Was in meinen Augen keine Lösung ist, ist die Verwendung herkömmlicher PCs, selbst wenn sie gewissen Normen entsprechen und als IPC verkauft werden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Hoyt (15 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir den Vergleich auch wirklich durchgelesen?



*Zugegeben!*  Die Liste mit den Vergleichen ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell.

Wenn aber unsere Kunden Anlagen bei uns bestellen, die eine möglichst lange Zeit überstehen müssen, und in dieser Zeit auch von uns (oder wem auch immer) einfach und kostengünstig gewartet werden sollen, so dürfen wir nicht mit gutem Gewissen jedes neue auf dem Markt erscheinende Produkt in den Anlagen verbauen.

Es sind schlussendlich nicht die Steuerungsanbieter (SPS, PC's, Software usw.), die für ihre schnell verkauften Produkte die Verantwortung und Kosten übernehmen, wenn es keine Ersatzteile oder Softwareupdates mehr gibt.

Ich habe schon manchmal erlebt, dass uns ein Geräteverkäufer gesagt hat, *"Die Gerät gibts halt nicht mehr, sie müssen ein neues kaufen"*.

Hier eine eher konservative Linie zu fahren, hat unserer Firma bis Heute nur positive Erfahrungen gebracht.

Und wenn man dann die Kosten über die ganze Lebenszeit einer Anlage rechnet, so darf der Anschaffungspreis auch etwas höher sein.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## trinitaucher (15 März 2008)

Hoyt schrieb:


> Ich habe schon manchmal erlebt, dass uns ein Geräteverkäufer gesagt hat, *"Die Gerät gibts halt nicht mehr, sie müssen ein neues kaufen"*.


Bei guten Systemen sollten solche Abhängigkeiten nicht auftreten. Ich kenne es z.B. von Beckhoff so, dass die gleiche Software mit dem gleichen Programm prinzipiell auf JEDER von deren Steuerungen (IPCs, Embedded-PCs, Busklemmen-Controller) laufen kann.
Und wenn ein Produkt abgekündigt wird, dann bekommt man bei PCs i.d.R. für's gleiche Geld sogar ein "aktuelleres" System mit höherer Leistung.


----------



## pvbrowser (15 März 2008)

Ich denke, in Zukunft werden von SPS Systemen immer mehr Funktionen unterstützt werden (müssen), die man auch vom PC kennt.

- TCP/IP
- ftp
- Webserver
- PHP
- Datenbank (Archivierung)
- OPC Server
- Visualisierung

Daher werden klassische SPS'en meiner Meinung nach an Bedeutung verlieren.

Wichtig sollte doch lediglich sein,
dass eine standardisierte Sprache sowie standardisierte (offene ???) Felsbussysteme verwendet werden.

Bei einer Modernisierung kann die (Soft-)SPS dann gegen ein neueres Modell getauscht werden. Programm und Peripherie, die über das Feldbussystem angeschlossen sind, können ja (leicht modifiziert) weiterverwendet werden.

PS: Auf
http://www.icpdas.com/products/PAC/lincon-8000/introduction.htm
bin ich durch einen Anwender von unserem http://pvbrowser.de aufmerksam gemacht worden. Er hat den Server für die Visualisierung auf einem solchen System laufen. Von beliebigen PC's im Netz kann die Visualisierung dann mit unserem pvbrowser abgerufen werden.


----------



## zotos (15 März 2008)

Hoyt schrieb:


> *...*
> Wenn aber unsere Kunden Anlagen bei uns bestellen, die eine möglichst lange Zeit überstehen müssen, und in dieser Zeit auch von uns (oder wem auch immer) einfach und kostengünstig gewartet werden sollen, so dürfen wir nicht mit gutem Gewissen jedes neue auf dem Markt erscheinende Produkt in den Anlagen verbauen.
> 
> Es sind schlussendlich nicht die Steuerungsanbieter (SPS, PC's, Software usw.), die für ihre schnell verkauften Produkte die Verantwortung und Kosten übernehmen, wenn es keine Ersatzteile oder Softwareupdates mehr gibt.
> ...



Was hast das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?
Das Problem besteht doch bei den Herkömmlichen SPSen genauso.

Nochmal der Vorteil einer SoftSPS ist doch gerade die Unabhängigkeit von einer Proprietär Hardware.

Wenn Man mit dem PC von dem Hersteller XY nicht zufrieden ist geht man eben zum Hersteller Z.

Die meiste Kritik daran basiert doch noch aus Zeiten wo Dos und Win3.11 "in" waren und dazu nur auf Hörensagen.

Die meisten neuen Anlagen benötigen doch eh eine mehr oder weniger aufwendige Visu und da kommt man an den PCs eh nicht vorbei.


----------



## OHGN (26 März 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> .......
> Was in meinen Augen keine Lösung ist, ist die Verwendung herkömmlicher PCs, selbst wenn sie gewissen Normen entsprechen und als IPC verkauft werden.


Das sehe ich genauso.
Es kommt dann sicherlich noch auf das verwendete Betriebssystem an.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass das Steuerungsprogramm einer Anlage auf einer Soft-SPS unter "Kleinweich Fenster-XY" läuft und der PC dann auch noch möglichst am Internet hängt, stehen mir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Haare zu Berge.
Das ist jetzt kein Witz, es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die mit einer solchen Konfiguration Anlagen fernüberwachen und steuern wollen.


			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten neuen Anlagen benötigen doch eh eine mehr oder weniger aufwendige Visu und da kommt man an den PCs eh nicht vorbei.


Das stimmt wohl, jedoch behält eine Hard-SPS immer noch die Kontrolle über die Anlage, auch wenn der schrottige PC sich "aufhängt", Virusverseucht oder sonstwas ist. 
.


----------



## funkdoc (26 März 2008)

tja gut da kommt aber dann in besseren firmen auch noch die edv zur hilfe.
mit einschränkungen netz und pc seitig ist man da schon halbwegs sicher (nie aber ganz). man kann jedes mir bekannte system penetrieren.

zur soft sps:

das wird sich auf seiten der anlagenhersteller nicht recht durchsetzen können, weil die von den kunden in ihrer ausübung gezwungen werden, steuerungen zu verbauen und zu programmieren, die auch von vielen technikern "verstanden" werden und zu denen es in absehbarer zeit noch  ersatz- und austauschprodukte gibt. es gibt also einen "quasistandart" und der nennt sich halt mal siemens, allen bradley, mitsubishi, bosch, ...

grüsse


----------



## drfunfrock (26 März 2008)

Die Diskussion zwischen SPS/Soft-SPS ist doch eine von gestern und mit den Anforderungen von gestern. 

Enscheidend ist, ob Lieferanten solcher Produkte die geforderte Qualität liefern können und das über lange Zeit. Wie lang, dass liegt in der Definition des Kunden und unterscheidet sich sicher von Kunde zu Kunde. 

Den Betrieb einer Soft-SPS mit einem PC halte ich für unsicherer, was die Laufzeit über 5 Jahre betrifft, weil einfach die Zahl der Komponenten die ausfallen können, höher ist Ein Soft-SPS-Produzent wird hier im Normalfall aber seine SPS an die PC-Technik anpassen, dh. der Einsatz eines PCs ist kein Risiko und das trotz der Fortentwicklung. Ich denke hier in der Hauptsache an Siemens und die CoDeSys-Abkömmlinge. Es ist aber auch keineswegs gesagt, dass "normale" SPSen hier besser dran sind. Ich habe es erlebt, dass nach dem Ausfall eines PCs wir die Entwicklungsumgebung für eine Phoenix-SPS neu kaufen sollten und dazu, sollte die CPU-Platine erneuert werden. Da war Phoenix uns als Kunde los. 

Ob ein PC oder eine normale SPS zum Einsatz kommt, sollte man von den Anforderungen abhängig machen. WIr haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass PCs leicht auszutauschen sind und gerade dann sehr flexibel sind, wenn es um Erweiterungen mit verschiedenen Bussystemen geht. Das ist ideal für Produktionsanlagen, die häufig angepasst werden. Für einfache Maschinen ohne Bedienpanel ist das völlig übertrieben. Das Problem sehe ich aber bei Maschinen, die in Serie gebaut werden. Bei den zu uns gelieferten Maschinen ist sowieso ein Windows-PC verbaut, um die Bedienung einfach zu halten. Da würde eine Soft-SPS auch nicht mehr stören. 

Mit Argumenten, wie das Siemens seine Teile über 20 Jahre hinweg liefert  und man immer noch mit Step5 programmieren kann, kann ich nichts anfangen. Wer derart alte Elektronik einsetzt ist meiner Meinung nach verrückt. Der Teilaustausch von SPS-Anlagen ist dann der Wahnsinn ansich, weil die Lebenszeit aller elektronischen Komponenten nach 20 Jahren sowieso an ein Ende gekommen ist.


----------



## funkdoc (26 März 2008)

tja das "problem" S5 haben wir sowieso bald weiter...

wie lange bekommt man da noch teile?

ich glaube was gelesen zu haben...bis 2011

grüsse


----------



## zotos (26 März 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> ...
> Das stimmt wohl, jedoch behält eine Hard-SPS immer noch die Kontrolle über die Anlage, auch wenn der schrottige PC sich "aufhängt", Virusverseucht oder sonstwas ist.
> .


Du Scheinst ja eine Menge Erfahrung im Bereich zu haben. Das klingt ja ganz danach als ob eure Visu PCs viele Probleme mit Viren usw. haben :shock:

Vielleicht können wir hier im Forum ja ein paar Tipps sammeln damit ihr das in den Griff bekommt ;o)


----------



## OHGN (26 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Du Scheinst ja eine Menge Erfahrung im Bereich zu haben. Das klingt ja ganz danach als ob eure Visu PCs viele Probleme mit Viren usw. haben :shock:
> 
> Vielleicht können wir hier im Forum ja ein paar Tipps sammeln damit ihr das in den Griff bekommt ;o)


Wenn die Visu-PC´s am Internet hängen würden hätten sie wahrscheinlich Virenprobleme.
Aber in der Tat ist es wirklich so, dass die SPS bei uns stabiler läuft als der Visualisierungs-PC. Während ich mich nach ca. 5 Jahren Betriebsdauer anfange mit Verschleißerscheinungen des PC herumzuärgern (Festplatte, Netzteil, defektes Motherboard hatten wir auch schon) läuft die SPS immer noch ohne Mucken.
Seit ca. 2 Jahren setzen wir PC´s mit Flashspeicher und lüfterlosen Netzteilen ein. Bis jetzt habe ich damit auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, aber die Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit einer SPS traue ich den Dingern trotzdem nicht zu. 

Für Tipps, einen PC mit dem Betriebssystem "Fenster xy" auch nur annähernd so stabil und zuverlässig zum Laufen zu bringen wie das bei einer gewöhnlichen Hard-SPS der Fall ist, bin ich natürlich jederzeit dankbar.;-)


----------



## funkdoc (26 März 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Wenn die Visu-PC´s am Internet hängen würden hätten sie wahrscheinlich Virenprobleme.
> Aber in der Tat ist es wirklich so, dass die SPS bei uns stabiler läuft als der Visualisierungs-PC.


 schon mal was von firewall und VPN gehört?



> Für Tipps, einen PC mit dem Betriebssystem "Fenster xy" auch nur annähernd so stabil und zuverlässig zum Laufen zu bringen wie das bei einer gewöhnlichen Hard-SPS der Fall ist, bin ich natürlich jederzeit dankbar.;-)


hierzu gibts keine tipps...

ja die hardSPS hat zu 100% seine daseinsberechtigung.

ist das ne EULE auf dem bildchen?

grüsse


----------



## gravieren (26 März 2008)

@unkdoc


> ist das ne EULE auf dem bildchen?


Ich denke, das ist ein Geier.  (Pleitegeier ?)  *ROFL*


----------



## repök (26 März 2008)

Ich perönlich denke, es kommt auf die Maschiene an.
Was ohne PC laufen kann, da sollte au die SPS von PC getrennt sein. Bei anderen Dingen ist das schon sinnig sich mal Gedanken zu machen. Dann aber bitte kein PC von Stange.


----------



## trinitaucher (27 März 2008)

repök schrieb:


> Ich perönlich denke, es kommt auf die Maschiene an.
> Was ohne PC laufen kann, da sollte au die SPS von PC getrennt sein. Bei anderen Dingen ist das schon sinnig sich mal Gedanken zu machen. *Dann aber bitte kein PC von Stange.*


Das sollte selbstverständlich sein, wenn man schon darüber diskutiert, ob ein PC eine SPS ersetzten kann. Wofür gibt's schließlich *Industrie-PCs*?

Ansonsten finde ich, hat eine Soft-SPS+IPC auch dort einen ganz klaren Vorteil, wenn's um sehr zeitkritische Steuerungsaufgaben geht.
Ich nehm als Beispiel (mal wieder) Beckhoffs TwinCAT+EtherCAT. Hier denke ich, ist es auch eine Alternative, wenn man mal die Kosten sieht:
Nen 1 GHz-Rechner mit Betriebssystem (Windows CE) und TwinCAT kostet unter 2000 Euro (Liste), würde ich mal überschlagsweise sagen. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass solch ein Rechner normalerweise nur für die Visu gedacht ist, mit ner Soft-SPS aber Steuerungsaufgaben und Achsregelungen mit Zykluszeiten weit unterhalb einer Millisekunde hinbekommt und dazu noch Visus oder Datenbankaufgaben erledigen kann...


----------



## MSc (8 April 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Das sollte selbstverständlich sein, wenn man schon darüber diskutiert, ob ein PC eine SPS ersetzten kann. Wofür gibt's schließlich *Industrie-PCs*?
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich, hat eine Soft-SPS+IPC auch dort einen ganz klaren Vorteil, wenn's um sehr zeitkritische Steuerungsaufgaben geht.
> Ich nehm als Beispiel (mal wieder) Beckhoffs TwinCAT+EtherCAT. Hier denke ich, ist es auch eine Alternative, wenn man mal die Kosten sieht:
> Nen 1 GHz-Rechner mit Betriebssystem (Windows CE) und TwinCAT kostet unter 2000 Euro (Liste), würde ich mal überschlagsweise sagen. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass solch ein Rechner normalerweise nur für die Visu gedacht ist, mit ner Soft-SPS aber Steuerungsaufgaben und Achsregelungen mit Zykluszeiten weit unterhalb einer Millisekunde hinbekommt und dazu noch Visus oder Datenbankaufgaben erledigen kann...


 
Ich habe schon beides verwendet und kann vielen Argumenten nicht folgen. Eine ordentliche SPS hat heute einen schnellen Prozessor (oft sogar einen x68) und ein Echtzeitbetriebssystem. Das Argument, dass dieser langsamer ist, als ein PC-Prozessor ist irrelevant, da man Windows nicht mitschleppen muss. Ich verwende einen C-IPC von Sigmatek, mit dem kann ich sehr viele Kanäle in harter Echtzeit mit eine Zykluszeit von 200 µs verarbeiten. Wenn die Rechenleistung dann ausgeht, habe ich die Möglichkeit über Echtzeit-Ethernet mehrere CPU's synchron zu betreiben. Kennt jemand eine PC-Lösung wo das funktioniert? Wir haben lange gesucht aber keine gefunden. Die Visu kann ich auf der Steuerung machen, oder über einen PC, den ich mit den Daten aus der Steuerung versorge. Für kleine Anwendungen ohne besondere Ansprüche kann man die Steuerungsaufgaben natürlich auch mit dem PC mitmachen. Zu bedenken ist, dass die Lebenszyklen der PC's, auch der Industrie - PC's wesentlich kürzer sind, als die einer SPS.


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2008)

MSc schrieb:


> Zu bedenken ist, dass die Lebenszyklen der PC's, auch der Industrie - PC's wesentlich kürzer sind, als die einer SPS.


 
...genau das ist für mir der entscheidentste Punkt überhaupt!!!!!!!

20 Jahre störungsfrei  - und vor allem Wartungsfrei - das schafft im Normalfall einfach kein PC!

gut, gut ein Tausch der Pufferbatterie - bei den älteren Modellen -ist hier und da natürlich sinnvoll

Gruß


----------



## zotos (8 April 2008)

Beispiel aus einem anderen aktuellen Thread:


Sven_HH schrieb:


> Guten Abend ins Forum,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem.
> Auf einer S7/300 315 2DP läuft ein Programm mit einer Zykluszeit von 55..60 ms.
> ...



Also 55..60ms sind für einen freilaufenden Task nun mal ar*** (ähm sehr) langsam.

----------------

Wenn ich für die Visu einen PC brauche und die Maschine ohne Visu nicht mehr zu bedienen ist, kann der PC auch gleich die Steuerung mit übernehmen und das in einer Leistungsklasse wo man z.B. bei einer S7 sehr tief in die Tasche greifen muss um was vergleichbares als konventionelle SPS zu bekommen. Bei solchen Anlagen bindet man sich ja eh schon an einen PC.

Wenn ich mir dann anschau wie manche Firmen sich was zurecht basteln. Eine konventionelle SPS und dann einen PC mit einer Feldbuskarte als Visu.

Nebenbei bemerkt finde ich eine SPS ohne Ethernet genauso wenig zeitgemäß wie Speichergrößen im kB bereich.

PS: Es gibt auch genügend IPCs die Wartungsfrei sind. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere sowas einfach nur noch nie gesehen und beruft sich auf Erfahrungen die schon geraume Zeit zurück liegen.


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Beispiel aus einem anderen aktuellen Thread:
> 
> 
> Also 55..60ms sind für einen freilaufenden Task nun mal ar*** (ähm sehr) langsam.
> ...




Ach komm zotos, das ist doch alles schon wieder Grabenkampf und eine Frage der persönlichen Überzeugung.

Ich hatte vor 3 Monaten einen verreckten tollen teuren IPC mit Flashplatte etc. der hat kein halbes Jahr gehalten. Ok, kann ja passieren. Ich will nicht wissen, was der Kollege in 7 Jahren macht, wenn das Teil defekt ist. Wer weiß, ob wir die Software dann noch zum laufen bringen, zumal uns die Datensicherung mit Acronis dann vielleicht auch nichts mehr nützt. Da ha ich dann doch lieber wieder mien Proggi auf der SPS, meine VISU auf einem TP/MP oder in einem einfachen IPC mit Internetexplorer. Aber das ist natürlich Ansichtssache.

PS. Mit dem Ethernet hast du vollkommen Recht!


----------



## funkdoc (8 April 2008)

@ralle die kralle

ein vierlagiger benutzer dankt dir offensichtlich sehr oft, weshalb ihr euch vielleicht mal privat treffen solltet...da kann was draus werden.

back to topic

ich persönlich kenn keinen PC der mehrere monate (geschweige denn jahre) durchläuft ohne prozesshänger und absturz... zumindest nicht wenn ein OS von einer seriösen firma namens Microsoft installiert ist... auch nicht dann wenn das produkt windows XP heisst, obwohl man sagen muss, dass es seit der MSDOS 7.x einer der stabilsten in den regalen von ms ist.
linux distributionen sind da schon wieder anders einzustufen....


pc als SPS... hmm nicht nach meinem geschmack

grüsse


----------



## trinitaucher (8 April 2008)

MSc schrieb:


> Ich verwende einen C-IPC von Sigmatek, mit dem kann ich sehr viele Kanäle in harter Echtzeit mit eine Zykluszeit von 200µs verarbeiten. Wenn die Rechenleistung dann ausgeht, habe ich die Möglichkeit über Echtzeit-Ethernet mehrere CPU's synchron zu betreiben. Kennt jemand eine PC-Lösung wo das funktioniert? Wir haben lange gesucht aber keine gefunden. Die Visu kann ich auf der Steuerung machen, oder über einen PC, den ich mit den Daten aus der Steuerung versorge.


 
 Ich kenne die "C-IPCs" nicht, aber diese Möglichkeit besteht bei nem IPC doch auch. Brauchst nur nen schnellen Bus, um das so lösen zu können. 
Die Frage ist nur, zu welchem Preis man dann das mehr an Rechenleistung bei ner konventionellen SPS erkauft. Die Aufrüstung eines PCs mag hier evtl. wesentlich kostengünstiger sein.



MSc schrieb:


> Zu bedenken ist, dass die Lebenszyklen der PC's, auch der Industrie - PC's wesentlich kürzer sind, als die einer SPS.


Was meinst du mit "Lebenszyklus"? Die Zeit bis zum ersten Ausfall? Hier kann man nicht alle IPCs über einen Kamm scheren.
Daher sollte es ja auch so sein, dass die Software nicht an die Hardware gebunden ist. PC kaputt -> neuer PC -> Software weiterverwenden.
(soviel auch zu Ralles Einwand)
Vorteil hierbei evtl. sogar noch: neue PC-Generation bringt mehr Rechenleistung mit sich.

@ funkdoc:
Aktuelle Soft-SPSen laufen eigentlich unabhängig vom Betriebssystem, bzw. es werden gleich "embedded"-Lösungen angeboten.
Das mit dem "bösen" Windows-Absturz ist meiner Ansicht nach ein Vorurteil. Werden vernüftige Soft-SPS/Betriebssystem-Kombinationen verwendet (z.B. mit Windows CE) sollte das kein Thema mehr sein.
Und das Linux hinsichtlich Betriebssicherheit wesentlich stabiler arbeitet als Windows, ist auch ein Gerücht. Das Kommt ganz auf die konfiguration und die Verwendung an.


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Daher sollte es ja auch so sein, dass die Software nicht an die Hardware gebunden ist. PC kaputt -> neuer PC -> Software weiterverwenden.
> (soviel auch zu Ralles Einwand)



Das führst du bitte mal ein wenig mehr aus, da kann ich dir nicht folgen. Wie willst du das nach 10 Jahren hinbekommen?



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Vorteil hierbei evtl. sogar noch: neue PC-Generation bringt mehr Rechenleistung mit sich.



Vorsicht. Ich hab das schon mehrmals durch, schnelleres System und nichts lief mehr, trotz identischer Software. Nicht alle Programmierer bedenken so einen Falle, oft kann man gar nicht voraussehen, was passieren wird..


----------



## trinitaucher (8 April 2008)

(Ich kann ja nur von TwinCAT erzählen):
Wenn dort ein PC mal kaputt geht, nehmen wir nen neuen, spielen dort TwinCAT ein und lassen das Programm drauf laufen. Die Programmdateien sind nicht an die Hardware gebunden. Nur die E/A-Konfiguration (separate Datei) muss ggf. an eine veränderte Hardware angepasst werden, wenn man z.B. von einem reinen PC-System (mit Einsteckkarten) auch ein Embedded-System wechselt. Das SPS-Programm ist hardware-unabhängig.
Somit kann man (zumindest bei TwinCAT) sagen, dass man durch neuere/schnellere Hardware auch gleich mehr Rechenleistung bekommt.
Solange man TwinCAT installiert bekommt auf dem PC, ist auch das Programm portierbar. Und meines Wissens nach läuft TwinCAT ab nem Windows NT (das dürften so 10 Jahre sein).


----------



## bike (8 April 2008)

Mit Interesse habe ich die Für und Wider zu PLC und PC Steuerungen gelesen.
Die Hardwarefehler sind nach meiner Erfahrung inzwischen bekannt und beherrschbar.

Jedoch da ist etwas das  mir niemand klären kann: die Zuverlässigkeit.
Dabei meine ich hauptsächlich die Integration einer PLC  auf ein PC--Betriebssystem.
Denn es sind von den Herstellern der SoftPLC Klimmzüge notwendig, da ja die Schnittstellen nicht komplett und umfassend bekannt sind.

Wenn mir jemand sagt, diese Probleme sind alle bekannt und beherrschbar, dann ziehe ich den Hut.(obschon ich es nicht glauben kann)

Mir wurde einmal gesagt, ein Quellcode der länger als 10 Zeilen ist, ist nicht mehr 100% fehlerfrei. Und die die Programme und die Complier sind ca ? lang


bike


----------



## zotos (8 April 2008)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Jedoch da ist etwas das  mir niemand klären kann: die Zuverlässigkeit.
> Dabei meine ich hauptsächlich die Integration einer PLC  auf ein PC--Betriebssystem.
> Denn es sind von den Herstellern der SoftPLC Klimmzüge notwendig, da ja die Schnittstellen nicht komplett und umfassend bekannt sind.
> ...



ich weis nicht welche Klimmzüge die Hersteller von Echtzeiterweiterungen anstellen. Bei der CoDeSys RTE hat das allerdings nicht so wahnsinnig viel mit dem eigentlichen OS zu tun. Wenn man es möchte läuft die SoftSPS auch weiter wenn WindowsNT, Win2000 oder WinXP einen Bluescreen hat. Ich kann mich aber nur an einen Fall erinnern wo wir mal einen Bluescreen an einer Maschine hatten.

Und zu dem Bugfrei usw. klassische SPSen sind Dampfbetrieben oder was? Such mal hier im Forum nach den bekannten Firmware Bugs von S7 Steuerungen.


----------



## afk (9 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man es möchte läuft die SoftSPS auch weiter wenn WindowsNT, Win2000 oder WinXP einen Bluescreen hat.


Mag schon sein, aber spätestens dann, wenn der Bluescreen dann wieder durch die Visu ersetzt werden soll, ist nun mal booten angesagt, und je nach dem, wie weit die PC-Hardware im Wald steht, hilft manchmal nur noch Aus- und wieder Einschalten ... 

Mein Bereich ist die Software-Entwicklung auf den PCs, und wenn ich mir anschaue, was heutzutage so alles an Software auf die PCs an den Maschinen draufgepackt wird (Visu, Datenbank, MES-Anbindung, am liebsten noch ein Office, damit der Operator nebenbei noch ein paar Excel-Tabellen pflegen kann, das Outlook nicht zu vergessen, zwecks firmeninternem Mail-Verkehr, usw.), dann bin ich froh, daß bei uns die Maschinensteuerung davon unabhängig auf einer Hardware-SPS läuft. Klar könnte man dafür auch eine Soft-SPS auf einem zusätzlichen IPC laufen lassen, aber IMHO ist das dann nur noch eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenzen.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## drfunfrock (9 April 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, aber spätestens dann, wenn der Bluescreen dann wieder durch die Visu ersetzt werden soll, ist nun mal booten angesagt, und je nach dem, wie weit die PC-Hardware im Wald steht, hilft manchmal nur noch Aus- und wieder Einschalten ...



Ich halte es so, dass ich solche Funktionen einfach auslagere. Dh. auf diesen PC's läuft nur die SPS. Wir können das allerdings auch machen, weil wir keine Maschinen in Serie bauen, sondern  nur unsere Anlagen damit bestücken. Bluescreens bekommt man auch nicht, wenn man keine weitere Software installiert. Jedenfalls laufen unsere Anlagen mit Twincat extrem zuverlässig wenn man das so betrachtet. Ob Windows2000 oder Windows XP, solange man nicht zu viel Software installiert, sind beide Systeme stabil. 

Es gibt jedoch ein Problem und das ist die Kommuniaktion über das ADS-Protokoll und das wird immer benutzt, wenn ich einen OPC-Server ankopple oder selbst ein VB-programm gebaut habe, um die Inhalte von Variablen darzustellen. Ich baue eine Verbindung auf und es wird von der SPS eine Ressource angelegt, die eine Kopie der Variablen darstellt und die offenbar regelmässig ein Update erfährt. Kommt es jetzt zu einem Verbindungsabruch, verbleibt die Ressource in der SPS und ein neuer Verbindungsaufbau legt eine neue Ressource an. Über die Zeit verbrauchen die Ressourcen derart viel CPU, dass man dann nur noch neustarten kann.

Dann betreiben wir an einer Anlage noch Interbus und das kostet derart viel CPU, weil die Karte wahrscheinlich im Polling-Modus betrieben wird, dass der PC an der Leistungsgrenze arbeitet. Bei Ethercat tritt dieses Problem nicht auf. Allerdings, betreibt man eine Profibus Master-Klemmer am Ethercat-Bus, muss man ebenfalls mit einer höheren CPU-Last rechnen, da hier ein Mapping per CPU zwischen Profibus und Ethercat stattfindet.


----------



## Oberchefe (9 April 2008)

> Vorsicht. Ich hab das schon mehrmals durch, schnelleres System und nichts lief mehr, trotz identischer Software.



kenne ich auch, siehe beispielsweise hier:
http://www.blume-programm.de/ab/boerse/a_307.htm


----------

